# Potato Peels



## Tom (Jul 5, 2020)

My wife and I just peeled 10 pounds of potatoes. It seems a shame to throw those away. Anyone have any reason I couldn't put these in a bucket, mix them up with a bunch of greens, dried leaves, and re-hydrated grass hay pellets and make a meal of them for my tortoises?

Certainly not something I'd do very often, and I don't think I'd feed them a whole meal of plain potato peels, but as part of a mix would anyone think it would be a problem?


----------



## wccmog10 (Jul 5, 2020)

Tortoise table says no...






Browse and Search the Tortoise Table Plant Database


Browse and Search the Tortoise Table Plant Database



www.thetortoisetable.org.uk





I think your only options would be composting or roach/cricket food.


----------



## Relic (Jul 5, 2020)

I don't know...Irish potatoes...no native torts in Ireland...is there a connection?


----------



## Darral13 (Jul 5, 2020)

Potatoes not for tortoises but good for composter


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2020)

wccmog10 said:


> Tortoise table says no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even think of the roaches. That is a great idea.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 5, 2020)

Tom said:


> My wife and I just peeled 10 pounds of potatoes. It seems a shame to throw those away. Anyone have any reason I couldn't put these in a bucket, mix them up with a bunch of greens, dried leaves, and re-hydrated grass hay pellets and make a meal of them for my tortoises?
> 
> Certainly not something I'd do very often, and I don't think I'd feed them a whole meal of plain potato peels, but as part of a mix would anyone think it would be a problem?


Here ya go Tom lol








Roasted Potato Peels


Get Roasted Potato Peels Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 5, 2020)

Tom, just a reminder...if there's green in the peeling that makes it toxic. Burns mucous membranes


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Here ya go Tom lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Reading that made my mouth water...


----------



## wccmog10 (Jul 5, 2020)

With 10 lbs peeled, I’d imagine there’s enough to go around. Some for you and a lot for the roaches.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 5, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Here ya go Tom lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg.... i need those now....
Also, I know potatoes attract rollie pollies. We lay them in out garden to remove them from our tomatoes. I bet the peels work too


----------



## janevicki (Jul 5, 2020)

Like the rest of the forum posters say, raw potatoes (peels) can be very toxic. 

Not for turtle or tortoise food. 

Raw potato and its peel's has a toxic compound called solanine, which can cause headaches, nausea, diarrhea, and even death in extreme cases. But if you cook the potato peel, you can feed them to your torts. 

But I think its too much carb load for a tortoise! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 5, 2020)

janevicki said:


> Like the rest of the forum posters say, raw potatoes (peels) can be very toxic.
> 
> Not for turtle or tortoise food.
> 
> ...


Does chinese food have solanine? I get those symptoms when i eat it haha


----------



## janevicki (Jul 5, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Does chinese food have solanine? I get those symptoms when i eat it haha



? ? I feel your pain! Your pain comes probably from monosodium glutamate found in the Chinese sauces. Back in the old days when meats where cooked for long periods of time the meat naturally changes chemical compound L-glutamate in where the amino acids create a very savory flavor called "umami". With modern cooking no one wants to do that anymore and we buy sauces premade and they often contain monosodium glutamate that is used to create that flavor artificially. That is what causes your Chinese Takeout Headache!









Why Reactions to MSG Aren't Really Allergies


Monosodium glutamate (MSG), a commonly used flavor enhancer, may be linked to headaches and other symptoms but is not a true food allergy.




www.verywellhealth.com




Here is a link to info on MSG.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 5, 2020)

reading that paragraph gave me a headache ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 5, 2020)

That's a lot of potatoes, man.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 5, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's a lot of potatoes, man.


Right! Now I want to be nosey and ask what are you doing with 10 pounds of potatoes? I like potatoes.... ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 5, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Right! Now I want to be nosey and ask what are you doing with 10 pounds of potatoes? I like potatoes.... ?


Me too


----------



## PJay (Jul 8, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Right! Now I want to be nosey and ask what are you doing with 10 pounds of potatoes? I like potatoes.... ?


Peeled potato gun?


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 8, 2020)

PJay said:


> Peeled potato gun?


Yes! Lol. Those were fun as kids...


----------



## turtlesteve (Jul 8, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Right! Now I want to be nosey and ask what are you doing with 10 pounds of potatoes? I like potatoes.... ?


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 8, 2020)

turtlesteve said:


> View attachment 299525


???


----------



## turtlebean (Jul 8, 2020)

a little late to this, but I am DYING to know what you did with the 10 pounds of peeled potatoes!!!?


----------



## Tom (Jul 8, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> a little late to this, but I am DYING to know what you did with the 10 pounds of peeled potatoes!!!?


The potatoes were mashed, mixed with cheese and garlic, and eaten.

Mmmmmmmm.......


----------



## newCH (Jul 9, 2020)

At my house you get an award for peeling that many potatoes ! ?

And then my husband will tell you the story about how our oldest son put all the potato peels down
the garbage disposal & clogged it of course ! ???


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 9, 2020)

My Red Wriggler worms love potato skins! Send them here! I’ll take ‘em. Churned into great compost.


----------

